# Cimarron RC-IMPORTANT INFO



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Our trial is scheduled to be held on the USDA Grazingland Research Labratory at Ft Reno Oklahoma which is a US Govt facility April 8-10.

WE WILL RUN THE OPEN ON FRIDAY AS PLANNED.

At midnight if the US Government shuts down there is a real possibility that the trial will be moved on Saturday. The gates could be We are making contingency plans if this happens. The trial will be moved from the Ft. Reno area to private grounds in the area.

We might not know we have to move until Midnight on Friday. Those who are running the Am should contact us if you are driving up for the trial. We will post the move at the Club Headquarters which is the Motel 6 in El Reno.

Tim West phone number is 405-317-6361. Frank Price phone number is 580-399-4053, Judy Carter phone is 405-202-7500

Please fee free to call us on Friday night through Saturday morning for details.

Thanks,

Tim West
Vice President, CRC


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

LOCATION IS CHANGING FRIDAY. We will NOT run the Open as planned. We will upload a map later this evening and post here and have have directions at the hotel. We will also have someone at the gate at Fort Reno with directions.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

*CIMARRON FIELD TRIAL IS MOVING!!!!!*

Coordinates for the alternate trial grounds are 35.79979302902743,-97.88735766074738. I pulled this off of Google maps, so I hope it is correct.

*Directions to the grounds from Okarche OK, intersection of Okarche County Line Road (E0890) and US-81 are:

North on OK-3W/US-81N 5.4 Miles
Right on E0840 Rd to property Gate.

If you are looking on Google Maps, the lake called Uncle John Creek Site 14 Reservoir is on the trial grounds.*

A link to the site using google is here:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....766294,-97.929382&spn=0.100983,0.264187&z=13


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Driving directions to FIELD TRIAL GROUNDS from Ft Reno

Ft Reno 
1. Head southeast on E1020 Rd toward I-40 BUS W/OK-66 W/Sunset Dr 
210 ft 
2. Turn left at I-40 BUS E/OK-66 E/Sunset Dr 
4.5 mi 
3. Turn left at US-81 N/S Choctaw Ave
Continue to follow US-81 N	
11.1 mi 
4. Keep left at the fork, follow signs for OK-3 E/US-81 N and merge onto OK-3 W/US-81 N 
8.1 mi 
5. Turn right at E0840 Rd 
3.2 mi 
FIELD TRIAL GROUNDS


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Good luck guys and gals.....and congrats on scrambling to find alternative grounds.

FOM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FOM said:


> Good luck guys and gals.....and congrats on scrambling to find alternative grounds.
> 
> FOM


And very nice grounds they are, better than Fort Reno and water to boot!


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Open is an inline-ish triple w/ 2 retired. Thrown long left retired @ 275, from left to right. Short right retired @ 135, from right to left. Middle flyer @ 150, thrown right to left. Flyer and right hand mark are tight. Wind is a heavy cross wind from 4 o'clock to 10 o'clock.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

FOM said:


> Good luck guys and gals.....and congrats on scrambling to find alternative grounds.
> 
> FOM


I'll second that. Nice job, y'all!


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Open callbacks
1.5.6.9.14.15.16.17.19.20.26.28.30.31.32.34.40.42.44.45.46.48.49.52.53.54.55.57.61.62.63.64.66.72


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

New grounds are nice. First series was very challenging. I'm sure the blinds will be tough.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Amateur triple - judges and tests winning this one - tough test, will not atttempt to describe as info came via an erratic cell phone connection.
Open - call backs to the water blind:
1,6,14,15,19,20,26,32,34,40,42,44,45,46,48,52,53,55,57,61,64
also via erratic and static connection.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to watermarks
1,6,14,19,20,26,32,40,42,44,45,46,52,55,61

15 dogs
Dewey 6, Erhardt 3, Beck 3, Stevens, McNight, Boley.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

MikeBoley said:


> Open callbacks to watermarks
> 1,6,14,19,20,26,32,40,42,44,45,46,52,55,61
> 
> 15 dogs
> Dewey 6, Erhardt 3, Beck 3, Stevens, McNight, Boley.


Go team Beck!!!


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

AM is brutal, started with 43 dogs after scratches. Had at least 20 pickups, a number of handles. Shot middle retired at 275, right retired at 275, and left flyer at 150. Pond in line with middle mark. All birds thrown right to left. Tight set up, great and tough-but extremely fair.


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

18 back to 2nd series in AM. 

2,5,6,13,15,16,20,22,26,29,31,34,36,40,41,42,44,47

Running 2nd series today, dog #2 starts.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Open callbacks to watermarks
> 1,6,14,19,20,26,32,40,42,44,45,46,52,55,61
> 
> 15 dogs
> Dewey 6, Erhardt 3, Beck 3, Stevens, McNight, Boley.


Go team Boley!!!

Angie


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! to Scott Dewey on a BIG SWEEP!
1st: Louie-owners Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert
2nd; Inca-owner Steve Robben
3rd: Brody-owner Jim Byrd
4th: Tess-owner John Skibber
Jams:
Rumor-owner Steve Robben
Colby-owner Northrup Larson & Hank McNeil

& a Jam to Babe, handled by owner Jack Stevens

Awesome, great job.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

birdthrower51 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! to Scott Dewey on a BIG SWEEP!
> 1st: Louie-owners Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert
> 2nd; Inca-owner Steve Robben
> 3rd: Brody-owner Jim Byrd
> ...


That's hardcore. Nice work.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

birdthrower51 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! to Scott Dewey on a BIG SWEEP!
> 1st: Louie-owners Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert
> 2nd; Inca-owner Steve Robben
> 3rd: Brody-owner Jim Byrd
> ...


*Wow!!! Congratz to Scott on a Rock River Sweep!!! Congratz to the owners as well!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Good job Boley.... Giving those pros a run for their money the last couple weeks.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur callbacks to 4th series
5 Peanut Mize
15 Tubby Aycock
16 Blue Gierman
20 Rainey Boley
31 Shire Gierman
36 Missy Loggins
42 Kate Roberts/O'Brien
44 Allie Rainbolt


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations to the high point female derby dog Kate who appears to be on her way again, 2nd place in the Amateur. Way to go O'brien and Roberts.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM placements
1. Shire/Gierman
2. Kate/Roberts Obrian
3. Ally/Rainbolt
4. Rainey/Boley
RJ Blue Gierman
Jams 
Tubby/ Aycock, Mossy/ Loggins, Peanut/ Mize


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice job Paul, Mike & Dr Ed!


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> AM placements
> 1. Shire/Gierman
> 2. Kate/Roberts Obrian
> 3. Ally/Rainbolt
> ...


Good group of Ams right there! Great showing by the Tulsa crew!!!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Gee Chuck, a win at Metro and a JAM at Cimarron. Must have had a productive winter trip this year! Congrats!


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Great job Sharon. Congratulations! A great start to a new year following a great year. Looking forward to seeing both you and Hal at the Canadian National Amateur.

Peter and Judy.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I want to issue a very public THANK YOU to our Open judge David Buskirk who volunteered his 360 acre hunting lease to us as we were setting up for the Open on Thursday afternoon. The ponds at Ft. Reno were with a couple of exceptions unusable. With the looming Govt shutdown we decided to move the trial on Thursday afternoon at 2pm. It turned out to be a great move, as the grounds there at Davids are wonderful and we didn't have to worry about moving the trial at midnight on Friday if the shutdown did indeed happen. I also want to thank Judy and Frank and Mason for doing the work back home to get everybody notified. Other than a problem with the railroad shutting down all of our planned and changed routes to the grounds, it went off extremely well. Thanks also to the Yukon HS Football Team who were great help, and of course to our judges. Congrats to the winners and see you in October back at Ft. Reno.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Thanks to Tim, Judi & Kent Carter, Mason Mayhue, Frank Price, Mike Loggins, and the judges it made for an enjoyable weekend, great work Cimmaron RC


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Nice job Paul, Mike & Dr Ed!


x2 along with Sharon and Robert... 

Angie


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to all the Amatuer finishers.

Sharon, with the win and RJ,
Paul with the 3rd, Mike with the 4th, Ed and Mike with JAMs.

Ed, is Tubby ready for all age yet?


----------

